# All Suunto Core Owners- Join The Cult Sign In This Thread Part 2...



## Joakim Agren

In the summer of 2008 I started the Suunto Core cult, that thread eventually turned out to be one of the largest threads at WUS but eventually grew so large (80000+ views and 231 replies) that it was closed recently.

This thread is about sharing your love for the Core by announcing that you are part of the Core gang. So continue posting pictures and perhaps share any adventures that you and your Core experience...

Lets see if this thread grow to the same popularity as the old one...

I will eventually share some pictures of my Core collection (I have 3 of them). But for now just my original one the Black Yellow Core still going strong:




























Jeff_C perhaps you could post a link to this thread in the old thread and then close it again, just so that people from Google will find this new one instead...:-!


----------



## ejunge

Oh God, not again!


----------



## Jeff_C

Lol.


----------



## 29er

That little frog has become quite the star on this forum. I think we should name her.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Just when we thought we could sleep easily at night..........

As for the frog, common its pretty obvious what her name is.,....... Core!


----------



## BloodyRanger

Stop-stop-stop, but why the old thread was closed? It was really helpful because everyone can show his Core and everyone can see watches in real life not on pictures which was made in photoshop.


----------



## Jeff_C

As I stated, it was too large to moderate effectively. The thread is still there, you can go look at the pics whenever you like.


----------



## hantulaut

Core during a visit to the Mount Merapi at Jogjakarta, centrall java. 
Last year the Merapi had a terrible eruption, 3 million people had been evacuated. Merapi has also throw 1 mill ton of volcanic material to the sky


----------



## woopadydoo

Hi All, Just became a Core owner and thought I'd sign up here! Love to add a pic but have no idea how. So till then, I remain faceless. Cheers!


----------



## gatorfan

Count me in with a bad cell phone pic:


----------



## grokdesigns

Just joined the cult a few weeks ago with a Core All Black. Loving it so far!


----------



## stonehart

Watch arrived last week. Now I'm in......


----------



## Lotus

Just out of the box....

count me in










Cheers,

Lotus


----------



## rcorreale

Just got it yesterday, so no adventures yet. Really like it though!


----------



## Aquila

Core Regular Black next to the Casio PAG-240B


----------



## Steven Davison

Here is my X9Mi in the torturous Teesdale CRC Mountain Time Trial last month.

This is the return leg starting with hairpin climbs of 1:4 gradient.

Cited as the toughest time trial course of it's kind in the UK......

Hope this qualifies as an 'adventure'.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## Steven Davison

Another shot of the X9Mi further up the climb over Bollihope Moor.


----------



## Watch_Junky

Here's my light black


----------



## Thevenin

b-)


----------



## m4r10

As I didn't post in the first thread, here's my Core Alu:


----------



## ejunge

Thats a great look. I believe that Mystro had a similar watch. My Core alu is one of my favorites..


----------



## northernlight

This forum is a dangerous place. Two days ago I had not even heard of Suunto Core watches. Yesterday I ordered an all black Core from Amazon and the courier brought it in this morning. What a fantastic watch! I've been wearing a Breitling B2 for the last 10 years and I can't believe how light this watch feels after the B2. I can't even feel that I'm wearing it!!

The obligatory wrist shot.










Cheers,
Northernlight


----------



## Bubbly Tubs

Hi guys not been collecting watches all that long, and have spent most of time over in the G Shock section of this forum, but before I started collecting G's I got my self a black and orange Core which until today has been tucked away in a box. It was only after another forum member posted a pic of his Elementum in the WRUW thread that I remembered I have one of those on my wish list. 
Unfortunately my Core has a flat Batt, something I'm hoping to sort by the end of today. 
I have a couple of questions after reading some other posts;
Where is the best place to purchase sunntos, ie good price?
and there seems to be a serial number issue. Early and late types what are the issues and should I be concerned. My serial number is 01762772.

And of course an obligatory pic


----------



## offshoredriver

A few weeks ago on a bit of an impulse I bought myself a Suunto Core All Black. I have had ABC watches before in the form of Casios, but never really warmed to them. They were always a little too agricultural and never really reliable enough in the ABC dept. 
Now enter the Core. The altimeter and barometer are very effective. The auto mode and ability to lock either the alt or baro immediately sets it way ahead of the casio. The auto mode is almost genius. It detects whether or not there is a significant increase in alt over a short period of time, and if not selects baro, therfore maintaining an acurate barometric pressure reading, thus increasing the accuracy of the altimeter. I was out last weekend for 3 days skiing. I set the altitude at home before I left, then left it on auto. I logged 2 days of skiing on the alt log, a storm came through over night, and when I returned home it was still within 40 feet of the alt after 3 days! Impressive. 
As an avid watcher of the weather, like any other pilot, an accurate barometer with trend monitoring is really nice to have, and I find myself checking it all the time. I know the datum altitude of my house very accurately so can check it easily. I live 5 meters from the sea with steps down to the water, so you dont get a better daum than that! 
Initialy I thought this would just be a work watch, but when I am free, I am outdoors, skiing, paddling, hiking, biking, travelling or something active so I find I really need it then as well. This watch is also incredibly comfortable and I actually really like the look. Combine the negative display and backlight, alarm, sunset and sunrise times, this is one awesome package. Now anyone want 3 fortis, a rolex and a sinn?
Some pics to follow shortly.​


----------



## offshoredriver

And a pic or two.


----------



## Jeff_C

Ok ok ... ill take your other watches.


----------



## bjw29

Bubbly Tubs
ok so where did you get that strap and the end pieces to fit the all core. I have been looking for those pieces and that kind of strap!!!! please help me out. 



Bubbly Tubs said:


> Hi guys not been collecting watches all that long, and have spent most of time over in the G Shock section of this forum, but before I started collecting G's I got my self a black and orange Core which until today has been tucked away in a box. It was only after another forum member posted a pic of his Elementum in the WRUW thread that I remembered I have one of those on my wish list.
> Unfortunately my Core has a flat Batt, something I'm hoping to sort by the end of today.
> I have a couple of questions after reading some other posts;
> Where is the best place to purchase sunntos, ie good price?
> and there seems to be a serial number issue. Early and late types what are the issues and should I be concerned. My serial number is 01762772.
> 
> And of course an obligatory pic


----------



## ian 2.0

I'm a bit of a watch whore, but I'm sure I'm not the only one here LoL. I love automatic/ Mechanical watches but the all black Core has a special place in my heart. Here are a couple pics of my favorite daily watch:




PS. good to be here!


----------



## ejunge

You can buy the lugs with certain Suunto brand replacement bands, the orange band is the one with the black lugs...as for the band it looks like something that you could get from Maratac.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum and to WUS!


----------



## bjw29

post deleted


----------



## bjw29

Suunto is Awesome! I was able to call them this morning about just buying the Black Lugs to use a 24mm Plain Black Rubber divers strap or a G10 Strap and they just took my info and told me they were just going to send me the lugs for free. They defiantly know how to when over there customers. Sorry Probably the wrong thread to post this but it kinda ties into the question I had.


ejunge said:


> You can buy the lugs with certain Suunto brand replacement bands, the orange band is the one with the black lugs...as for the band it looks like something that you could get from Maratac.


----------



## Bubbly Tubs

bwrian said:


> Bubbly Tubs
> ok so where did you get that strap and the end pieces to fit the all core. I have been looking for those pieces and that kind of strap!!!! please help me out.


Hi bwrian, the lugs came with the watch when it had its orange strap.
i sourced the NATO strap from www.tiktox.co.uk it was quite cheap and good customer service. They do bits for G's as well and I have seen some protrek fittings used to replace the lugs on mine which allows the watch to sit flatter.

Apologies for the late reply


----------



## spyderHS08

Lots of great pics here fellas. I have an all black core with orange numbers and its awesome! Love the watch and will soon own another.....


----------



## mig_celestino




----------



## SSingh1975

Couldn't control my excitement so butting in here.

Taking delivery of a Orange/Black Core tomorrow (well...was supposed to be today but I missed the post office dood by a few hours so my package is sitting in their drop off point...grrrr).

Bought it at the Bay for $270 shipped (mint condition with all paperwork and 2010 build so I thought that was a decent price).

I'll post pics tomorrow. I've always been a Protek guy so hopefully the Core doesn't disappoint (well..apart from the whole Solar thing) ;-).

-Sandeep


----------



## w33m4n

I just got my Core Yellow and Black today. I'm also gonna get a regular black, then swap the bezels. Not only will I have the negative display but I will have the cooler and sleeker regular black bezel. Then of course I'll have a regular black with a yellow bezel, which I'll probably sell.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum. Just remember when you want to sell your franken core, we have a dedicated sales forum.


----------



## schtef

One with the Mt Everest view








one from Iran, Alamut valley


----------



## w33m4n

Jeff_C said:


> Welcome to the forum. Just remember when you want to sell your franken core, we have a dedicated sales forum.


Trust me I was planning on trying here first!


----------



## uabWatch

schtef said:


> One with the Mt Everest view
> View attachment 624175


Great Pic. Where are you at in this pic - at 5500 meters, you're above base camp.


----------



## Jeff_C

Just not HERE on the discussion forum ... (not picking on you... just reminding everyone). 

Our rules can be found HERE

Rule 3:
*3 *No sales posts or "Want to Buy/Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at Watchuseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, e-mail the moderator(s) first to discuss it. By describing a sales transaction as a "gift" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. Paypal), violates WUS rules and is subject to thread deletion or account suspension.


----------



## w33m4n

Hey! That was your idea! Also just ordered a NATO band for my core. I can't wait!


----------



## schtef

uabWatch said:


> Great Pic. Where are you at in this pic - at 5500 meters, you're above base camp.


it's kala pattar (Kala Patthar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), mountain above Gorakshep


----------



## hbk_99

how about Corina


----------



## KUNISMAN

The first appearance of my "bumblebee". Had a few problems with it that Suunto saw fit to replace it (twice). All is well now but I haven´t worn it much lately (my own fault as I wore mainly during hiking-to lazy lately . Still the best Quartz watch to have....


----------



## w33m4n

Got my regular black today. Gonna swap them tonight...


----------



## w33m4n

My franken cores!


----------



## senus

Great thread, some really nice pictures. Please keep them coming.

The more "real" pics of yellow black cores I see the more I want to get one.

Here's my alu black. I've only had it about a month and I'm still very much in the honeymoon stage. I just don't like taking it off at all ;-)


----------



## Sackett

here ya go. boring ol all black


----------



## EdVedder

Mine is in the post now.....legs crossed to hold the wee in


----------



## zstampe

Just got this bad boy today! Wearing at work all day.










Bad pic, you get the idea though!


----------



## Richv33

Just got my Core Military yesterday and I'm pretty happy. 
I have a silver x-lander that's been a solid performer and I'm hoping this one is just as strong.


----------



## PatjeB

w33m4n said:


> My franken cores!


Great combo. Which type of Core is the left one?


----------



## Thunderbear

PatjeB said:


> Great combo. Which type of Core is the left one?


The left is a Black/Yellow, and the right is a Light Black. He did a bezel swap, and it looks fantastic.

Here's my latest:





































Sexiest Core strap yet! Black/Orange on a Panatime 24mm Pilot Vintage Olive.


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Another Core Black to the list  Out training in the mountians


----------



## lpf

My new Regular Black (I had the yellow in 2007-08, which had problem).


----------



## jh4un117

Just got my first Suunto! Girlfriend bought it for me for Valentines day!


----------



## Eastburnz

Waiting on my all black military. Supposed to be delivered Monday. Can't wait.

Will post pics as soon as the tape is off the shipping box :-!



























Finally came in! So happy. Love it. The negative display is pretty sharp and has gotten a lot of comments.


----------



## Alexey83

Which model would you recommend to get? Core Regular or All Black? Core Regular better, because better contrast and readability of the display??


----------



## marcoszam

These are my 3 Cores:
View attachment 984933

And this is the very first picture I posted here in WUS:
View attachment 984934

Happy day to all,
Marcos 

P.S.: the all black military arrived @ my place in the USA so it is waiting for me to go there pick it up. Sadly Amazon don't deliver here in Venezuela


----------



## kmseteam

This is the thread to be!  Here are my Cores, Extreme Edition Silver, mostly used for heavier tasks, because it was very cheap (half-price!) so it doesn't bother so much if it takes some beating, a Glacier Gray for everyday casual use, and Anniversary Edition, which is used only on Sundays and on most significant holidays.

Now it's winter here in Finland, and I have said that Glacier Gray is the one that resembles an average, cloudy Finnish winter day.


----------



## Vdubz

Add one for me. I was unable to peel it off my wrist for a few weeks after I got it except for work. Just ordered a NATO setup from jaysandkays.


----------



## saunterer

I'll play...

Here is my new refurb'ed Core on my well loved, well used and abused Maratac NATO strap.

View attachment 992340


----------



## Vdubz

saunterer said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Here is my new refurb'ed Core on my well loved, well used and abused Maratac NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 992340


Is that the one that suunto sent you for free? If so that's amazing. Great company


----------



## saunterer

Vdubz said:


> Is that the one that suunto sent you for free? If so that's amazing. Great company


Yep sure is. It still does not look right on my wrist. My old Core's bezel was virtually silver and had a lot of "character" marks on it, and it's strange looking down at a black watch. 

BTW, the silver-ish coloring at about the 4 o'clock position is just the lighting and I haven't given it any "character" yet. Just give me some time. This watch is a tool for me and not a piece of jewelry. When I have to get cleaned up and look presentable, I trade off to my Submariner... sometimes.


----------



## Vdubz

saunterer said:


> Yep sure is. It still does not look right on my wrist. My old Core's bezel was virtually silver and had a lot of "character" marks on it, and it's strange looking down at a black watch.
> 
> BTW, the silver-ish coloring at about the 4 o'clock position is just the lighting and I haven't given it any "character" yet. Just give me some time. This watch is a tool for me and not a piece of jewelry. When I have to get cleaned up and look presentable, I trade off to my Submariner... sometimes.


 Glad your enjoying it. Give this one a proper beating. Just got my NATO on and loving it. Got the jaysandkays lugs in the mail yesterday.


----------



## saunterer

Vdubz said:


> Glad your enjoying it. Give this one a proper beating. Just got my NATO on and loving it. Got the jaysandkays lugs in the mail yesterday.


Outstanding! Once you start wearing NATO bands, it's hard to wear anything else on your Core (or other watch for that matter). And once they get some wear on them, they really get comfy.

Not sure if you had to cut the extra length off your band, but if you did, be sure to melt the cut end.

My only suggestion, is be sure to use some Locite 242 (Loctite Threadlocker Blue 242 from Loctite Adhesives) on the screws of your lugs. I have had them come loose over time and fall out. For a few bucks, it is cheap insurance and buying just the new replacement screws can be a hassle.


----------



## marcoszam

marcoszam said:


> These are my 3 (4 now) Cores:
> View attachment 984933
> 
> And this is the very first picture I posted here in WUS:
> View attachment 984934
> 
> Happy day to all,
> Marcos ...
> 
> ... And finally it is where it is supposed to be, on my wrist  very happy!
> View attachment 993876
> View attachment 993878
> View attachment 993879


----------



## Aradan

My core red crush is being delivered tomorrow. Pics to come!!!


----------



## MagnumIP

Still love this one


----------



## Aradan

And here it is!!!


----------



## sealy




----------



## jimmygee

sealy, nice. btw, how heavy is it compared to the plastic models?


----------



## estongpuruntong

My core brushed steel and my oris pro diver date. Forgot to adjust the time on the oris pdd. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockbollocks

I'm new to Watchuseek and joined to to say thanks to the Suunto owners. The Suunto section was awesome resource to help me select my first Suunto. Core Brushed steel. I posted pictures in another thread in here and won't repeat.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## gaijin

Still one of my favorites:










:-!


----------



## wangallan

My favorite watch 

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## downunder

I have just joined the Core club with the purchase of two older models (brand new retail) - the lava red and the glacier gray. These are going for bargain basement prices in Australia at the moment and I couldn't resist the temptation. I initially bought the lava red. Strangely, I found it has a significantly clearer face and was easier to read than the Ambit even though the numbers and letters are smaller (My old eyes need a very clear image to see these days and the positive display on the lava red has to be amongst the best in the business.). After wearing this for a few days I found its barometer/altimeter/compass readings to be accurate and had no problems with the watch in water swimming. I am amazed at quite a few contradictory reviews that report the exact opposite of what I have experienced (and I wonder if people take the trouble to read manuals). I was so impressed that I then bought the glacier gray. The glacier gray has not arrived yet but the lava red sold me on the Suunto Core - great watch.


----------



## wovivi01

Mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudman001

Here's mine after a year of wear. I take good care of my watches. I just changed the battery 2 days ago. I love the simplicity of being able to change the battery myself. It makes me not shy away from using the awesome features of this awesome watch. This Winter has been extremely bad here and my Core has been an invaluable resource for tracking incoming snow storms. I've decided it's about the most comfy to wear of my collection. Im getting ready to order a Regular Black to have to change up to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudman001

And here's my new Core Regular Black. It just arrived 2 days ago. The display is way way more legible than my All Black.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wydim

Hello ! 

I'm sorry but I just have to ask. When looking at pictures on this forum (not only Cores in this thread), I notice ALOT of you guys wear your watches so tight on your wrist that it squeezes your skin and the watch cannot move at all on your wrist (see last 2 pictures). Mine is certainly not completly loose but I'm able to move it at least an inch up and down my wrist. What is the ''correct'' way to wear a watch (if there is any) ?

Peace and freedom !


----------



## Jeff_C

Wear it as you want to. There is no correct way. 

I suspect what you are seeing is people twisting yhrir wrist back to get the all important wrist shot. 

I wear mine loose. .. but is preference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marrow

here is mine. I was sold it, but yesterday I order Core Light Green ))


----------



## Drumasaurus

can't wait!


----------



## Vdubz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuajoseph

Here you call it olive


----------



## MiklosR

Storm is coming.







Greatings from Hungary.


----------



## coldsector

my all black core with a glow in the dark 550 paracord bracelet.
night shot is coming soon


----------



## Flypower

Just got my Core All Black today, so happy


----------



## Dakota 6

Core all black here


----------



## coldsector

another version of my core with neon orange 550 paracord bracelet.


----------



## eeun

MiklosR said:


> Storm is coming.
> View attachment 1420353
> 
> Greatings from Hungary.


Which model variant is this?


----------



## HCB

Joining the fun. Love it. 








Sent from the outer edge of the inner circle


----------



## Alpha-q

Just got mine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

Here is mine. As you can see, it has seen some action. Military worn.


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

Delete this, phone retarded.


----------



## goomer

LamangaRNoAF said:


> Here is mine. As you can see, it has seen some action. Military worn.


Wow! Where did your Core see combat? Where did you scrape all the paint off on the rotating bezel on your watch?


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

Rough use, wear and tear. The watch is about 18 months old.


----------



## goomer

LamangaRNoAF said:


> Rough use, wear and tear. The watch is about 18 months old.


Are you happy with your Core? Have you had any problems with it during the 18 months of rough use, wear and tear that you've put it thru?


----------



## MiklosR

Greatings from Olathe, KS.
Yes, this is the GARMIN International HQ.


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

Overall, absolutely. A few thoughts tho; it does not like the arctic winter at 70° north. During winter it must be worn at my wrist, and can't be mounted on the vest or on top of my jacket etc, because the display freezes in the cold. So a bit clumsy having to take off my gloves and pull back the jacket sleeve and snow camo to see it. You'll have a big problem if you loose any equipment in -35 C, especially your gloves. One other thing is that every times it gets wet, water finds its way under the bezel, and if the watch then freezes, it is useless. I never shower with it anymore, annoying having to bang it against a towel to get the water out. My strap is also due for replacement, but will get the original strap, because it has taken some serious beating and is very comfy.


----------



## goomer

How is the watch useless when water freezes under the rotating bezel? Does the bezel freeze up and get stuck and stick making it unable to rotate it with your fingers when you grasp it? Or does it affect affect the LCD display and do all the numbers disappear on the LCD display when the water seeps and freezes underneath the rotating bezel? I've been showering with my Core ever since I purchased mine brand new 1 month ago and I haven't had any problems with water freezing up underneath the bezel on mine when I go out into the freezing cold. I wear mine underneath my sleeve when I'm outside. From what I read, the Core can withstand freezing temperatures up to 14F/-20C. The LCD module inside the watch is low temperature resistant to very cold temperatures.


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

When the water freezes under the bezel (it will not freeze if you wear it on your wrist) I can turn it, but have to use some force. The screen freezes competently if not worn under clothes when the blue creeps. During long ski marches it is useless if mounted on the vest to use as a compass. But hey, I really enjoy my Core, but it has its limitations. Try showering with it on, and bang it in your hand sideways afterwards, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## goomer

LamangaRNoAF said:


> When the water freezes under the bezel (it will not freeze if you wear it on your wrist) I can turn it, but have to use some force. The screen freezes competently if not worn under clothes when the blue creeps. During long ski marches it is useless if mounted on the vest to use as a compass. But hey, I really enjoy my Core, but it has its limitations. Try showering with it on, and bang it in your hand sideways afterwards, and you'll see what I mean.


Do you always shower with your Core on your wrist like I do? I always shower with mine and so far, I haven't had any problems with water leakage. Have you replaced the battery on your Core yet in the 18 months that you've owned it? Also, have you ever replaced the rubber gasket on the battery hatch with a brand new gasket or replaced the unscrew-able metal silver hatch with a brand new hatch? I use the snooze alarm on my Core every day between 10 and 15 minutes per day before I shut off the alarm and I also use the light maybe once or twice per day at the most. There are days that I don't use the light at all. Other than that, I really don't use any of the other features like the compass, barometer or altimeter. I'm hoping that I can get a full 1 year of life on the current battery with the usage that I'm putting my Core thru.


----------



## LamangaRNoAF

Replaced it after 14 months or so, so with your use you will probably get close to two years. Water just gets under the bezel, not into the watch itself.


----------



## cptdean

Checking in with my new Core Regular Black. I sold an uncomfortable G-Shock Rangeman to buy this. Much more comfortable, and I love the clean readable display.


----------



## goomer

cptdean said:


> Checking in with my new Core Regular Black. I sold an uncomfortable G-Shock Rangeman to buy this. Much more comfortable, and I love the clean readable display.


That's a VERY NICE looking watch. That's going to be my next purchase when I get another Suunto. I already own the all black military Core and I LOVE it very much. It never comes off of my wrist and I've been wearing it 24/7 ever since I got it about 1 month ago. You can't ask for a better quality watch than the Suunto Core. Period!


----------



## 5DogsAU

My regular black with JaysAndKays lugs + strap


----------



## 247Nino

This has been part of my EDC for the past three years and 3 months. It was a gift from my little sister for Christmas and she knew I needed a watch. I worked at a gun store for most of that time, managing and doing armorer type work, I built guns that needed hammering, pounding and pressing. I welded and used machines. I have kids who love to swim, this watch always went swimming with us. We love the winter weather and this watch saw snowboarding and falling in the park and terrain. I work in and around the house, this watch has been covered in magical fertilizers(animal crap) to food, cleaners and grease. I work on our vehicles, the watch stays on. I changed the battery at the two year mark, I only used the alarm function here and there but I did have it on for about 6 months at the most. In the last 3 months the strap has really decided to give up and separate. I finally found a replacement strap on eBay last week for $39.95, my sister's Christmas gift lives again.


----------



## ardbeg_boy

Anybody notice the black core in the new Godzilla movie? I noticed the band and lugs but couldn't quite see the face.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

New cult member signing in. Suunto Core Dusk Gray. Compliments of REI anniversary sale 20% for all members.


----------



## kaptenmlaar

core all black with lug adapter and 2 piece zulu..


----------



## GThomasD82

I have many watches but the only one i wear on a daily basis is my suunto. Absolute great watch takes a beating everyday and keeps on working!! I'm proud to be in the suunto cult!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealy

Big thumbs up for the 24mm straps from Uhrenarmbänder und Armbanduhren Shop - buran01.com

Suunto Core Brushed Steel


----------



## ScottFree

Just a quick question for the Cult. 

I've been wanting to get a new core for a while, but my first core that I bought probably close to four years ago (All Black) now was a pretty looking watch, and worked well if you ignored small problems like the watch resetting itself at random intervals, and the compass display which would display everything backward so North was South, West was East. Didn't get a chance to test the Alti and Baro. Besides them it was a pretty watch but the glitches put me off. 

Could anyone tell me before my wallet creaks open whether Suunto has improved the reliability of the watch with the latest models and there are no major problems or would another model be best. I'm currently looking at the Alu All Black. 

Thanks


----------



## HIKESOLO

sealy - LOVE that setup. Looks great. Very jealous.


----------



## Laynee

Just bought it, 1 hour ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

Joining the cult  
Hi all. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimi182

Denzil Washington wears an all black in his latest movie The Equaliser


----------



## Laynee

@Kopaonik Serbia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sux-s




----------



## Malpaso

Jimi182 said:


> Denzel Washington wears an all black in his latest movie The Equaliser


And now I do too


----------



## roguestew

Me too.


----------



## Alathea

Where are you getting those wonderful straps?

CAS



sux-s said:


>


----------



## igu

I've been lurking a long time but now decided to join the forum properly. I've been a long time Suunto fan, got my X6HRM a long time ago and I wanted to share my steel Core with you. (I'm actually surprised that no-one else has posted this model before).


----------



## Alathea

Signing in with a Core grey


----------



## pethul

Tiveden, Sweden


----------



## skinnie

Although I never was an hard-core fan of the core (I was with an eye on a vector or xlander military) I was offered a Core Regular Black as master's degree finish gift  
And I like it!


----------



## cadguy




----------



## TS149




----------



## Thunderbear

Alathea said:


> Where are you getting those wonderful straps?
> 
> CAS


If he took my advice, those are Panatime straps.

24mm Panatime MB-1 Vintage Classic Brown Pilot with Black Stitching 24/24 125/75


----------



## tm85

Count me in!


----------



## Badger_D

Took delivery of brushed steel in April, searched and found a leather strap that changes the look of the watch.


----------



## ViperGuy




----------



## ViperGuy




----------



## caktaylor

I joined the cult. This was waiting for me when I got home from work on Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ritch67

My old X9 and new Core All Black.



Slovakia,Bratislava


----------



## peacemaker885

Sold my Regular Black about two weeks ago. I bought one again last Sunday and it came in today. The Core is the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## bailman

here is my Essential Carbon with a brown leather strap. I also have a brushed stainless steel Core I will post tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peacemaker885

bailman said:


> here is my Essential Carbon with a brown leather strap. I also have a brushed stainless steel Core I will post tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That just looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boofhead123

My new to me hardly used suunto core all black with 10 digit 15056***** serial. wanted an upgrade to my 4.5 year old protrek prg 200g and was looking at a rangeman but due to very bad aussie dollar went looking at other options and came across this. so far the only place i think a rangeman or protrek would be better than a suunto is the solar battery. everything the core does and has is essential and works very well.

so far i am very pleased with this watch. time will tell.


----------



## cnnonyx

It is with great pleasure that i will be joining this club. Accidentally, mind you. 

After 5 years of service with the company i work for, they sent me a letter with a congratulatory note, and a website to pick a modest gift for selection as a thank you. There were some power tools, cameras, go pros, kitchen appliances etc. There were some nice citizen watches also. 

In the past, i was close (very close) to pulling the trigger on a suunto or equivalent Casio, loving the ABC function. Being an avid boating and fishing fan, and regular skier, not to mention the occasional nature walker, i thought an ABC would be well placed. But i never did it. 

Enter the gift registry from my company. Suunto core black is on the list, at the very end of the list. 

I am one very happy chappy. I was expecting the usual crap like a pen or a belt buckle with the company logo. 

Instead I get this baby! And let me tell you, the other gifts weren't too shabby either! 

Very happy, and glad to share this with you all. Hooray!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes

New strap and lug adapters for Aluminum bezel Core.


----------



## Delta Z71

I'm down with the Core! This my second one. And I pick up my brush steel next week!


----------



## dangaa

Just ordered a Core Purple Crush and can't wait to get it. 

Does anyone have pictures of theirs with a Super Engineer or Super Engineer PVD bracelet? I've seen one in a thread a long time ago but can't seem to locate it!


----------



## RIVI1969

Joining the club with my brand new Core Dusk Gray... I was going to order online a Blue Crush when yesterday I found this baby alone in the Academy store display. Couldn't let it there!


----------



## Hwkaholic

I'm baaaaacccckkkk!!! Sold my All Black a few months back and missed it!! So, I got another one!!


----------



## bisoro

My Suunto Core Ultimate Black, got it yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

^I got one too. REI 30% off sale. The planets aligned. My first Suunto. So far, I really like it.


----------



## Hwkaholic

On a fresh brand new custom Gordon Strap!!


----------



## Rearmount

Brand new Core, replaced the Crush lugs and strap with the fixed lugs and Zulu from J&K. Thanks so much for the awesome service, J!


----------



## R1P

Joined the club with the Brushed Stainless...


----------



## ahstein

Just joined the club. Picked up my first Suunto yesterday.


----------



## MercifulFate

If anyone's had the negative prw-3000, can they comment on which of the two are more legible? Thanks


----------



## mfarrugia

Hi,
I need some help please?
I just got a SUUNTO core all black and when it's in barometer mode it doesn't keep track of the altitude.
Any help please?
Thanks


----------



## toucan

Brushed steel core that i picked up a few months ago. It replaces a 13 year old X6HR that i lost at the gym. Apart from the negative face and slightly uncomfortable strap, i'm loving this watch.


----------



## usertom

Please let me in.










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## d44n

My Core All Black on an nylon velcro strap.
View attachment 7505178
View attachment 7505186
View attachment 7505202


----------



## watsonne

Birthday core, photo taken with a z10 lols.


----------



## heymatthew

New Core owner... Trying to get used to the display. I don't hate it, but it's different. I'm also trying to figure out if I want to go the adapter route to have access to NATO straps. Options, options...


----------



## vial213

Hullo everybody.
I think it might be useful if you could indicate the size of your wrist together with your pics, soas to evaluate the proportions of the watch...


----------



## clark98ut

My well used Core All Black with Jays & Kays lugs and NATO strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just ordered my Black Core Military, am I going to be a happy purchaser? My first foray into Sunnuto, and hoping for a good experience......

and can can someone explain the lug adaptor to me?
i am prone to strap changing (it's a disease!), and am not clear about the lugs not working on Natos, but on regular 2 piece straps?
or is it the other way around?

perhaps someone can help this Seiko nut as I embrace this new cult!

thanks guys!


----------



## Maddog1970

Bump


----------



## Maddog1970

C'mon guys, don't leave a Suunto newb hanging!


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Maddog, what are you doing out of your Seiko cage/forum? Broadening your horizons and adding to the collection? I think it'll be good for you to add a Suunto Core to the collection...Enjoy!


----------



## Maddog1970

Mbaulfinger said:


> Maddog, what are you doing out of your Seiko cage/forum? Broadening your horizons and adding to the collection? I think it'll be good for you to add a Suunto Core to the collection...Enjoy!


There is life here!
My Core will arrive tomorrow, so will post pics once I have set it up..........and I figured out the lug adaptor thing on my own!


----------



## Maddog1970

So my Core is here and initial impressions are good....pretty easy to use, with a easily understood interface.....strap even feels good, but will likely get some lug adapters to get some strap versatility.......have bumped my contrast to 10 and legibility is good....anyone have theirs set lower/higher? Am interested if it makes a difference....


----------



## Mbaulfinger

How's the legibility in the sun with the negative display? Any chance you could post up a shot with the Core and your seiko family so we can get an idea of if its size? Thanks and enjoy your new Core


----------



## Maddog1970

Breaking in my Core on vacation in Las Vegas.....can do a Seiko comparison when I get home.......
Initial impressions are
- alarm works really well....plenty loud enougn to wake me up after a Saturday night on the strip.
- display grows on you....have mine set at 9 and easy to read....doesn't wash out in the sun, and the light is great when darker
- temp works when it's REALLY hot out.......pretty much spot on at +42 on the wrist
- altitude and compass are great to have, as they help find the nearest bar!
- very comfy on the OE strap in this heat........


----------



## Maddog1970

Back home to find my JaysandKays kit waiting....install was easy, even with my meaty fingers......strap is a great color, really a big fan of the green strap/black case combo......strap is buttery smooth!...anyways, pics below + some Seiko comparison shots......bigger than a Tuna by a hair, on par with the SRP655 and SUN023....


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Maddog, Thanks for the group shot. You own some of my favorite Seikos and a Suunto that I like very much. Like the new band. Very nice match. Do you still think the Core's screen is easy to read in the sun? Should have had plenty of sun in Vegas! I sort of got turned off by a Gshock with a reverse screen that I had and got rid of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Maddog1970

Mbaulfinger said:


> Maddog, Thanks for the group shot. You own some of my favorite Seikos and a Suunto that I like very much. Like the new band. Very nice match. Do you still think the Core's screen is easy to read in the sun? Should have had plenty of sun in Vegas! I sort of got turned off by a Gshock with a reverse screen that I had and got rid of it pretty quickly.


Thanks....I was concerned about the negative display also....but I got to say it is really easy to read in direct sunlight!....some how this seems to not make sense, but I found in direct sunlight it was actually brighter!..I haven't photographic proof of this, but it just seemed to be more readable.....I found I got used to the display really quickly...I have the contrast set on 8 now.....the light is great, and the alarm is loud!.....I would highly recommend the core, and even the OE strap - that said, the JaysandKays upgrade is FAR superior, and makes what was a pretty good watch a great watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh boy....hmmm...well....how to say this?......Geesh....k, so I did like the military core, but eventually came to the decision that perhaps I should go for the glacier grey....it is related to something called "geezerness", an English medical term that indicates that you are old....and getting older....especially in the "seeing" department....and a s much as I like the all-black, it just got to the stage were, um, I couldn't see it!

oh well.....

so now I have a glacier grey, with Jay's and keys fixed lugs and spring bars.....suffice to say, this one is easier to see, and I luv the drilled lugs....here it is on a brown leather NATO with PVD hardware:


----------



## Scubbard

Hi core lovers! I'm a core owner and I have to say for a large watch its one of the most comfortable I own! My only issue is the anodising is wearing off the bezel has anyone else had this or is mine just dodgy?
Many thx


----------



## fel2718

Hello, so I have a Suunto Core all black on the way. It's a watch I always loved and decided to pull the trigger on it...anything I should be aware of, check for when it arrives? Got in on a good deal on Amazon, did my homework on the seller and he looks legit.

Thanks again!


----------



## Maddog1970

fel2718 said:


> Hello, so I have a Suunto Core all black on the way. It's a watch I always loved and decided to pull the trigger on it...anything I should be aware of, check for when it arrives? Got in on a good deal on Amazon, did my homework on the seller and he looks legit.
> 
> Thanks again![/QUOTE
> 
> not sure which one you got?
> so if it's the glacier grey, enjoy!
> if it's the all black military, play with the contrast and I hope you have better eyes then me!
> 
> beyond that, a great watch, with really useful features and options!
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## fel2718

Maddog1970 said:


> fel2718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, so I have a Suunto Core all black on the way. It's a watch I always loved and decided to pull the trigger on it...anything I should be aware of, check for when it arrives? Got in on a good deal on Amazon, did my homework on the seller and he looks legit.
> 
> Thanks again![/QUOTE
> 
> not sure which one you got?
> so if it's the glacier grey, enjoy!
> if it's the all black military, play with the contrast and I hope you have better eyes then me!
> 
> beyond that, a great watch, with really useful features and options!
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I went with all black military. I plan on playing with the contrast. I have looked at Someone else's and had no issues so I hope mine is the same. It's such a sharp looking watch. I work in LE and plan on using it for that as well as everyday use.
> 
> I have always wanted the watch but have read such mixed reviews...issues with the buttons, battery change, overall performance, but I just had to have it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## fel2718

Very happy with the new purchase. I ended up getting the watch for around $150. Based on the serial number it looks like it was manufactured the 42nd week of 2015 which is fairly new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha

Count me in...







This might give my SRP777 a run for its money. Just kidding, love the turtle. I'm feeling very lucky to have both. This watch is VERY comfortable and I have zero problems reading the negative display. I bought it here from another user. Thanks.


----------



## theaustinbuddha

Switched to the alternate band I got when I purchased the watch from a fellow watchuseeker and I love it even more. I was never sold
on the stock band. I loved the granularity of adjustability that it provided, but it never looked quite right to me. This new band with the lugs gives it a much better presence I feel.


----------



## SSingh1975

Back in the club (after going thru several Protreks, Tissot, etc). The core is far from perfect but there's something about it that draws a lot to it.

It will spend a lot of time on the river/lakes !!!


----------



## Mbaulfinger

SSingh1975, how does the Casio Pathfinder you have compare to the Core in terms of accuracy of the sensors(barometer, temp, altimeter)? Have you noticed whether one is more accurate than the other? I notice that my Pathfinder sometimes will have significantly different readings in altitude when measured in the same location. Was wondering if the Core is better? Thanks for any insight

Mark


----------



## SSingh1975

From my own experience, both can be calibrated for decent readings (once u set reference point). Where Core outshines Protreks is the readings don't drift as quickly as the protreks and once u set the reference point on the Core, it stays accurate for the most part despite altitude/barometric changes..

Other features like audible storm alarms, sunrise/sunset and more importantly, a 'appealing' sleek design (compared to the Protreks which have a bulkier look), it makes the Core more office friendly as well. I'm wearing my Core to office today.


This is my 2nd Core so I'm used to the interface and I prefer the ABC functionality more so over Casio (personal preference).



Mbaulfinger said:


> SSingh1975, how does the Casio Pathfinder you have compare to the Core in terms of accuracy of the sensors(barometer, temp, altimeter)? Have you noticed whether one is more accurate than the other? I notice that my Pathfinder sometimes will have significantly different readings in altitude when measured in the same location. Was wondering if the Core is better? Thanks for any insight
> 
> Mark


----------



## theaustinbuddha

Playing with other strap options already. I'm liking this clockwork synergy 2 piece heavy NATO so far. At 1.8mm it's the thickest NATO I've found. I think it fits the core well. I opted for the 2 piece because the watch is tall enough as it is and also because of the nice length at ~7.87".


----------



## livethird




----------



## BCDake

I love my Core! Been through a few batteries by now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smee

livethird said:


> View attachment 9468210


Pretty much what mine looks like as it's been through a lot. Never missed a beat.


----------



## skinnie

High pressure activity with my Suunto Core


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

one of my EDC's. *Suunto Core Crush and Microtech Ultratech automatic in PURPLE!*


----------



## SUPmission

Still love my all black core.. But this new breed of black and red with elastomer strap kinda got me unnecessarily excited. Even the traverse looks more appealing in this colorway.


----------



## scottomcgotto

G'day everyone. I'm a Core all black owner. Currently having serious battery issues though. I'm getting 2 days out of a brand new energizer 2032 (I know they aren't the best battery but 2 days isn't acceptable). Is there a known fault with this watch? I've had mine since 2013, was fine for the first year or so then has gradually started chewing though batteries. Thanks experts!


----------



## mule

I am on my third Core, this one is all black. I have probably worn these for 10 years. I don't want GPS, as my phone does that for me. The Core is a perfect size for me. The negative display of the all black took some adjustment for my eyes. I am used to it now. I really wish I could get the chronograph time to show up as the larger display numbers, but the time of day always uses those larger numbers. This is my only gripe with the watch, because when jogging, I can barely see the chronograph time.

I do not know what I would replace the Core with if and when that time comes. I've looked at the Casio's and other digital ABC watches. They try to cram too much stuff on the display. The Core is large and clean. 

What are the alternatives?


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Hi Mule, I was considering the Core awhile back. I know that you said you wouldn't consider the Ambit 3.I finally went with the Ambit 3 and couldn't be happier with it! If you are worried about charging up the watch all the time, I'd suggest that its not much of an issue. It runs along time on a charge. Plus you mentioned that you were a runner. The Ambit series has all kinds of features for runners. I like the large digits on the display. Very easy to read. There is a cost difference between the Core and the Ambit 3.


----------



## kerner

Core Dusk Grey, I think I want an Alpha Traverse though


----------



## dufus

I keep looking at the all black Core and am sorely tempted. Just wondering if my skinny wrist can carry it off. Guessing the only to know is to try one on!!


----------



## gousias

kerner said:


> Core Dusk Grey, I think I want an Alpha Traverse though
> 
> View attachment 10909513


Is this some extra bezel over the Core? Or was it like this factory made?


----------



## kerner

gousias said:


> Is this some extra bezel over the Core? Or was it like this factory made?


Factory Dusk Grey Core


----------



## MG1187

dufus said:


> I keep looking at the all black Core and am sorely tempted. Just wondering if my skinny wrist can carry it off. Guessing the only to know is to try one on!!


I was in the same boat for a while then i just decided to pull the trigger on the all black core. Wears great on my wrist and is super comfortable. Perfect beater IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013

I sure miss my Core. It was my 1st ABC watch


----------



## evvignes

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 8936218
> View attachment 8936226
> Oh boy....hmmm...well....how to say this?......Geesh....k, so I did like the military core, but eventually came to the decision that perhaps I should go for the glacier grey....it is related to something called "geezerness", an English medical term that indicates that you are old....and getting older....especially in the "seeing" department....and a s much as I like the all-black, it just got to the stage were, um, I couldn't see it!
> 
> oh well.....
> 
> so now I have a glacier grey, with Jay's and keys fixed lugs and spring bars.....suffice to say, this one is easier to see, and I luv the drilled lugs....here it is on a brown leather NATO with PVD hardware:


I did the same thing. Couldn't see the negative display on the all-black version, so I returned it for a Glacier Grey. 
Really like that brown leather strap, going to try one now that I see what it looks like on yours. 
Mine is currently on two piece nylon.


----------



## jrmynorcal

New to the cult: Suunto Core. Was the blue crush. Replaced it immediately with a black bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewie

I've got 2 light black
One has an issue with the LCD being so light
[URL="http://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-4422-BE03-7DFE2ECF700E_zpsqimmpvkr.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-458C-890A-88EBC713713A_zps9hvkw2ip.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## HotJambalaya

Hi guys,

I figure this is the spot to ask about a Suunto Core!

Currently debating between the Core All Black, and the Core Ultimate black. The All Black is marginally cheaper, but close enough that it makes no difference. On the comparison thing, they're basically appear to be the same.

any views one way or another?

I assume either one should be able to handle a spot of rafting?

I've read that the altimeter needs manually calibrating before its any good. Is that easy enough to do?


----------



## lewie

I take the altimeter reading from the compass on my iPhone - you realise that the bezels going to take some punishment


----------



## hasto092

G'day all,

21 pages are a lot to get through so I'll just go ahead and ask. 

1. Is there any/much difference between the All Core Black "original" and the Core Black Red released this year? and;

2. Can I remove the OEM strap from the original and use a Nato/Zulu without ANY mods or adapters?

I'm struggling with either buying the original or going with the new release. I have 6 Suuntos and I CLEARLY need another one 

Thanks.

Gav


----------



## hasto092

hasto092 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> 21 pages are a lot to get through so I'll just go ahead and ask.
> 
> 1. Is there any/much difference between the All Core Black "original" and the Core Black Red released this year? and;
> 
> 2. Can I remove the OEM strap from the original and use a Nato/Zulu without ANY mods or adapters?
> 
> I'm struggling with either buying the original or going with the new release. I have 6 Suuntos and I CLEARLY need another one
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gav


Disregard: Just bought the new release Black and Red version.

Chur tu meke 

Gav

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## catman911

Visitor approaching from the East.


----------



## Mazzman

Suunto Core Extreme Silver with silver band. My go-to watch since 2012. Great watch. Been all over Africa. Recoil doesn't seem to faze it.

Forum won't let me post images. It must have forgotten my previous posts.


----------



## Mazzman

Won't let me post images.


----------



## Mazzman

Trying again. Pix of Suunto Core Extreme Silver:

Nope. Just trying to share with the thread. Will try one more time.


----------



## Mazzman

Aaaaaand again: Suunto Core Extreme Silver:


Nope! Sorry guys. It says I don't have a requisite number of posts to be able to share images of the watch. It's a shame. She's a beauty, especially with the silver bracelet with wide links. Really dresses the watch up.. But I don't have anymore time to play forum games with the system. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Pieter-ZA

Suunto Core Sahara Yellow bought 5 Sept 2014 

(Apologies can't post pictures either  )


----------



## Mazzman

Just found out I can post images directly from my computer. So used to using links from photo-share sites. OK. Here's some pics.


----------



## skinnie

Good Morning,
I am thinking of adding a 2nd core to my "collection".
I have seen this for sale for cheap. But what "model" of the core is this?
Can anybody tell? IS this strap original?


----------



## micahbh

I have a Core All Black, love the watch, hate the buttons.


----------



## LAN

Looks like the Core Alu. Mine came with leather strap. I don't think that blue strap is made for the alu



skinnie said:


> Good Morning,
> I am thinking of adding a 2nd core to my "collection".
> I have seen this for sale for cheap. But what "model" of the core is this?
> Can anybody tell? IS this strap original?
> View attachment 12856775
> 
> 
> View attachment 12856777


----------



## skinnie

LAN said:


> Looks like the Core Alu. Mine came with leather strap. I don't think that blue strap is made for the alu


You were right, the owner took a few days to answer me, it is a Core Alu Brown.
I've just bought it, looking forward to change the strap. It's my second core.


----------



## LAN

What kind of Strap? I changed mine from the leather to some rubber diver strap. Looks good, but I kind of miss the leather - now I can't find the original leather strap.



skinnie said:


> You were right, the owner took a few days to answer me, it is a Core Alu Brown.
> I've just bought it, looking forward to change the strap. It's my second core.


----------



## LAN

Core Orange and Alu. Both have different straps now. Still looking for a new strap for the Alu as I'm tired of the rubber diver strap.

















View attachment 12893181
View attachment 12893183


----------



## skinnie

LAN said:


> What kind of Strap? I changed mine from the leather to some rubber diver strap. Looks good, but I kind of miss the leather - now I can't find the original leather strap.


One "leather" and other rubber but black. Both from .........s. An original strap would cost me almost as much as I paid for the watch.


----------



## skinnie

LAN said:


> Core Orange and Alu. Both have different straps now. Still looking for a new strap for the Alu as I'm tired of the rubber diver strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893181
> View attachment 12893183


I can't see your pictures.


----------



## Ron521

catman911 said:


> Visitor approaching from the East.
> 
> View attachment 12429069


Sort of looks like Jeff Goldblum...


----------



## LAN

skinnie said:


> I can't see your pictures.


That's weird because I see them.

Try these links

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12893183

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12893181


----------



## skinnie

LAN said:


> That's weird because I see them.
> 
> Try these links
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12893183
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12893181


still don't


----------



## LAN

View attachment 12896175

View attachment 12896177




skinnie said:


> still don't


----------



## Prdrers

I've wanted a Core for quite some time, but never pulled the trigger. Well, my wife surprised me with one for V-Day, so now I'm part of the group. Here's a quick and dirty pic.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## halloalex

essential


----------



## skinnie

halloalex said:


> View attachment 12920565
> 
> essential


Very beautiful, what strap is that?


----------



## halloalex

skinnie said:


> Very beautiful, what strap is that?


Its standard suunto essential steel strap. made of leather, very comfortable and soft


----------



## Torbjorn

Checking in with my new Core all black military. I was planning on instantly getting the Jays and Kay's lug kit for it, and I probably will eventually, but I must say I like both the look and the feel of the original strap. Also, I find no problem with the legibility of the negative display. Love the blueish hue of the domed crystal. Really a good looking and comfortable ABC watch.


----------



## 4StringSlinger

Longtime Vector owner, switched to ProTreks for ABC use and while I like them ok, the aesthetics and user interface always left me wanting. Finally came back to Suunto last Friday, and I'm glad I did.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnie

It is going to be a nice week...


----------



## skinnie




----------



## razoraggie

Had a Core, sold it, finally bought another All Black. Happy.


----------



## javylsu

I just realized I've had my Core military for almost 10 years now... Still going strong, this has been my ABC watch of choice for most of my adventures.

Earliest picture I could find, back in 2011:









Another one from my way back from Montana, at Cloud Peak in Wyoming:


----------



## scarrz

Also, have a Core all black which is nearing 10-11 years old now. Still ticking and just picked up a Brushed Core Stainless to keep it company. The Core all black has been through it all, rafting, skiing, sports, camping, etc never had issues.


----------



## nc13

Good evening. I need urgent help on the following ... Through these photos can I conclude that it is an original suunto? Thanks


----------



## Marly

I wish the core could measure depth to something like 100 feet


----------



## skinnie

nc13 said:


> Good evening. I need urgent help on the following ... Through these photos can I conclude that it is an original suunto? Thanks


Seems so, put the serial number on suunto website, on your account and see if it matches.


----------



## andynorris420

New guy, but longtime lurker. So I joined the Sunnto core movement today. Bought the all black military version off amazon. Thought about the Transverse but decided to go with the basic non gps watch. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Hi guys,

I had an All Black Military before, sold it and regretting it deeply now...

I'm in doubt to get another, but don't know which one to pick. I love the All Black, but also like the ultimate black..

Anyone got some pics of their ultimate black core?


----------



## Damienr8

Is there any plans for Suunto to make a successor to the Core? It's about that time. I'd like the following: 

1. New sensors for Barometer / Altimeter / Compass / Temperature. 
2. Add a UV Sensor
3. Expand on the functionality for the Barometer / Altimeter to make elevation transition more accurate.
4. Improve the Storm Alarm in respect to item 4
5. Add an interval timer to the existing countdown timer and stopwatch
6. Increase the resolution on the screen.
7. Use a better LCD technology that increases the readability of the display (dark or light) at an angle and in multiple levels of light.
8. An even better user-replaceable battery system
9. Vibration Motor
10. Much louder alarm.
11. Maybe use a CR2330 instead of the CR2032 for the extra juice. I would assume the processor itself in the watch would be faster and more efficient and would power the updated screen fine. But i think the juice and bigger battery would help with the vibration motor and louder alarm.
12. Deeper water rating 
13. Improved Bearing/Tracking function
14. Better Materials.

I think these are realistic. Suunto has not ventured into Solar so i don't think that's likely. Also, no phone notifications or GPS or anything like that. Not needed in this application.


----------



## Damienr8

Is there any plans for Suunto to make a successor to the Core? It's about that time. I'd like the following: 

1. New sensors for Barometer / Altimeter / Compass / Temperature. 
2. Add a UV Sensor
3. Expand on the functionality for the Barometer / Altimeter to make elevation transition more accurate.
4. Improve the Storm Alarm in respect to item 4
5. Add an interval timer to the existing countdown timer and stopwatch
6. Increase the resolution on the screen.
7. Use a better LCD technology that increases the readability of the display (dark or light) at an angle and in multiple levels of light.
8. An even better user-replaceable battery system
9. Vibration Motor
10. Much louder alarm.
11. Maybe use a CR2330 instead of the CR2032 for the extra juice. I would assume the processor itself in the watch would be faster and more efficient and would power the updated screen fine. But i think the juice and bigger battery would help with the vibration motor and louder alarm.
12. Deeper water rating 
13. Improved Bearing/Tracking function
14. Better Materials.

I think these are realistic. Suunto has not ventured into Solar so i don't think that's likely. Also, no phone notifications or GPS or anything like that. Not needed in this application.


----------



## Colderamstel

Had a core for years, sold it, regretted it. Tried every ABC watch I could from Casio, just decided to sell them all and I am back to my good ole trusted watch, two in the mail!


----------



## primus

Agree, 100%! Suunto Core is the best ABC (non GPS) watch ever! I am still using my first , LightGreen , from 2007 .


----------



## Colderamstel

One of two has arrived!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger

looks great! enjoy it


----------



## Colderamstel

And numero 2... the Suunto Core Regular Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msul23

Long time lurker here being drawn out on one of his weak spots.. Suunto ABC watches. I have MANY 🤘🏻

Not sure if anyone has posted one of these bad boys yet. Limited Edition 8848 pieces, Extreme Everest Edition. It’s a honey.


----------



## Colderamstel

Great first post, but watch out this forum can be addicting and feed your impulses.


----------



## Tazmeer

Hi. Guys can anyone help me out with this. Just bought a new sunnto core from ebay and while setting up found that the seconds is moving very slowly got any suggestions how to fix this


----------



## TS149

Never heard that complaint, Tazmeer. Most of us have come to find out that just about any issue a Core has can be solved with a new battery. Give that a try first.


----------



## Ca Der

Joining the cult with my first ABC.


----------



## gshockaddicted

Core is Core even in the office


----------



## ModestGP

Presenting my new Suunto Essential Copper. I love it!!!


----------



## tommy_boy

It's my go-to skiing and hiking watch. On a nylon strap rather than the OEM silicone (rubber?) strap.



It's my first of two Suunto watches. The other is a Quest, used at the gym.


----------



## JohnFromLisbon

Hi everyone

Just got my Core Black Red


----------



## JohnFromLisbon

Hi everyone

Just got my Core Black Red

View attachment 13930747


----------



## DDickson73

Had for about a month now. Really pleased. Have owned a number of GShocks but find the Suunto more comfortable and easier to wear under sleeves.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound

Wow..never saw this thread or it's predecessor. I need to get out of the Affordables more. Core All black about 3 years old. Might need to get one with a positive display now that I see how readable they are. Pic from this mornings "Affordables" forum.


----------



## MikekiM

Classic black and yellow...










Ultimate Black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

After owning/flipping several Cores/Protreks/Fenix3, the core is still the most solid ABC today. Here's mine on a rubber strap.


----------



## ras47

Core All Black.


----------



## keerola

Am I in the cult if I have 3 Cores and 2 Essentials?

- Core All black (RIP)
- Core Regular Black
- Core Black Yellow TX (pictured)
- Essential Steel
- Essential Ceramic Copper TX

I mainly use the Black Yellow and Essential Steel (with a Traverse slate TX band). The Ceramic Copper is my least favorite, somehow the readability is affected by its shiny bezel.


----------



## Alfy001

those yellow accents look really great!


----------



## Londonboy

New arrival, and thread bump


----------



## livedeliberately

Hello Core Users!

Hahaha! 

New to find you and get help with this aaaaamaaaaaxing watch.
I've been using it for sailing races and for hiking mountains.
Loooooove it.
And thank you for being here; you guys sure made me laugh with some of your posts.
(Let's see if my attached photo actually shows up.)

file:///Users/dreamitdoit/Desktop/IMG-4060.jpg


----------



## zygomatic21

I am a longtime cult member, but first-time poster in this thread. Love my Core: it's literally made a lap of the world with me.


----------



## evvignes

Recently put a black Borealis(Isopfrane copy) on my old Core. The black doesn't match up, but I don't care.
I like it.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Edit:
I have no idea why this photo is marked "sensitive content".


----------



## Bruno28

Does anyone have one of the SUUNTO ESSENTIAL Ceramic Copper and could share some photos? The marketing photos never look quite the same as the watch (in my experience).
It looks a bit light so not sure if its too of a girls watch. Would have been nice with a negative screen and a darker band as the older non ceramic.









Suunto Essential Ceramic Copper – Premium outdoor watch


Suunto Essential Ceramic watches combine outdoor features like altimeter, barometer and compass with premium materials. Hand built in Finland.




www.suunto.com


----------



## Bruno28

Here are some of mine. The new copper with the light band looks a bit too feminine. Wish it had the brown leather strap and the negative screen.



















































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

Aluminium with cats.






























Enviado de meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Here's my 7 year old all black Core. I just ordered a brand new battery and gasket for the battery hatch. I also have 4 more all black Core watches incoming that I ordered as backup watches just in case anything happens to my 7 year old Core. I really like the style of the Core and I wanted to have a few more extra ones in my stash to wear if anything ever happened to my original 7 year old one.


----------



## Georgewg

Colderamstel said:


> Had a core for years, sold it, regretted it. Tried every ABC watch I could from Casio, just decided to sell them all and I am back to my good ole trusted watch, two in the mail!


I've owned mine since January of 2014. I haven't worn it very much and only wore it for a few months when I first got it. I eventually stored it in a drawer and accidentally found it in my sock drawer just last week. As soon as I laid sight on the watch, I realized how nice it looks and how much that I miss wearing it. The battery inside the watch was dead, so I ordered a brand new battery and a new battery hatch gasket from eBay. I haven't thought about my Core for the last 7 years until last week when I found it in my sock drawer. The all black Core started to grow on me again and I felt that I wanted another one of the same exact model to have as a backup, so I started looking online to find one at an affordable price. I found a brand new all black Core on eBay for $128. The seller had 2 all black Cores left in stock and I ended buying both of them. Then I found the same all black Core on another website for even cheaper for $99. The low price was enticing, so I ended up buying another 4 all black Cores to add in my backup collection. I went overboard ordering 6 spares. However, I feel that I had to have more than one spare in my collection just in case Suunto discontinues this model. I'm now also thinking of getting the black Core with the positive lcd display. 
Here's a picture of my 7 year old Core.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Suunto Core Alu at the meeting today.


----------



## MagnumAP

The Ultra rare, never released, Core Red Bull version 1


----------



## DGI82

My Core was worn for years and has the battle scars to prove it. I havent worn it in a while but this thread makes me want to put it back into service!


----------



## Georgewg

DGI82 said:


> My Core was worn for years and has the battle scars to prove it. I havent worn it in a while but this thread makes me want to put it back into service!


Do it. I put mine back into service after having it sit in a drawer for the last 7 years.


----------



## Thebigif

My Suunto Core is one of my favorite watches I own. It's been with me on many adventures from Mayan caves in Belize to 13k ft peaks in Colorado and so many more. Mines been through many batteries, a few straps and looks as beat up as you'd expect. It's lightweight, easy to read, program and fits well despite it's size. Perfect. Happy to revive this thread in honor of that watch:


----------



## Georgewg

It doesn’t look in bad condition considering that you traveled all over the place with it.


----------



## Boss1

I'll play. Great watches for the $$. Lava is one of my 'vacation' watches, just got a new strap.










- M


----------



## Christ D.

Can some one tell wich type of Core this is exactly please ?


----------



## ModestGP

Christ D. said:


> Can some one tell wich type of Core this is exactly please ?


It's the Suunto Core Extreme Edition Red


----------



## Christ D.

ModestGP said:


> It's the Suunto Core Extreme Edition Red


Thank you!


----------



## explorer85

My old running watch!


----------

